# What breed is my cat?



## ceddr (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello, this is my female cat Mina, I've had her since July, i assume she was a stray cat and was very thin when i first saw her. She looks much better now and is most of the time indoors. She has a calm yet playful personality, can jump well, is shy around large groups of people and likes to boss my dog around.
She doesn't meow a lot, she mostly purrs or chirps, something between a purr and a meow. Her fur is fluffy and thick. I know much can't be said without registration but i was wondering what breed she is/resembles?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I would say Mina looks like part Ragdoll. What a gorgeous cat! My Charlee chirps and trills, too.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

He definitely has some "Siamese" genes there to have the "pointed color pattern". But without registration papers in an accredited cat fancy organization such as CFA, TICA, CCA, he's a Domestic Longhair and his color is "seal point". His coat looks somewhat similar to a _Balinese_, but the head shape isn't triangular enough, and looks to me more like a _Tonkinese_ in his head and body shape, tho this breed usually comes only as a shorthair with a close-lying coat. So I would call him a _Tonkinese/mix. _ He's a gorgeous cat and has beautiful expressive eyes! Lucky you!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Oops! Sorry my reply should have gone to* zaradelrey, *not to you *ceddr.

As far as your cat is concerned.... I say possibly Ragdoll or Main ****. (good jumpers, calm and playful))*


----------

